# My Libby is Famous!! (non- gsd but awesome dog anyway!)



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Libby went for a photo shoot a year ago last fall.

THIS is the result!



















What was funniest...we were there (Yakima store) with Nacho and I was looking for a small collar for him, he is only 4lb. And just as I said "I don't see anything", Ashley says "It's LIBBY!" I looked up and sure enough...










What's neatest...is that we adopted Libby from the same store (different down) 10yrs. ago!

Dog profile for Liberty (Libby), a female Shetland Sheepdog/Breed Unknown

The white on her muzzle is creeping up towards her eyes 

But she's the only dog of ours who has earned any money!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

very neat.. great picture..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a cruddy phone pic of her @ the shoot. She's on the left side of the guy in this pic.









What was kind of neat was she was the only dog who could walk nicely, out of I think 3 others large dogs (Libby's 38lb). They just pulled and pulled so bad I doubt they got any good pics. 
Then a Yorkie was there and they just carried it!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you tell the store that you'd adopted her from them?  That's awesome!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I did! 
And I'm going to ask them if I can have the pic, when they take it down


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent photo. Cute dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

That is cool good job


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

That's really cool and beautiful little girl..How did you get involved with this? Did they advertise for dogs for a product shoot through like purina or something?Nice job--Makes a mother proud!!!! Jan


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No, we were contacted by a talent agency. We have the rescue and a large variety of dogs and puppies at any given time. For that shoot they wanted obvious "mixes" and no purebred dogs. 
The agency looked at our Dogster page and petfinder page and chose a single puppy, a litter of puppies and Libbers 
But you're told at the time they may or may not use the pics - I'm flattered and amazed they chose her for that huge display rack!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

thats so cool!!!! congrats!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

She's beautiful. Congratulations!! She looks like a sweetheart:wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She is the best dog 
Spoiled rotten but shouldn't they all be?


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought so too, we'll have to take her by to see herself on the display! 
I showed her on the computer and she was like, "Whatever". 
Sigh. 
These supermodels are so nonchalant about their beauty.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Libby. She is a beauty!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, congrats to you and Libby! She has such a pretty, loving face!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's definitely one of those "once in a lifetime" dogs.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Aww... This is nice to see.

Congrats.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you 
I wrote to the store to tell them about her being adopted from the other store closer to us! The gal who wrote back thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...So... I brought Duke with me to Petsmart to get some training leashes and other little things for them. I was reading the ingredients of some of the organic treats there when I looked over and saw this! Her picture is even all the way here in FL.  I immediately said something to Will and he thought I was crazy, even Duke was looking at me weird..... but anyway, I thought you'd like seeing this!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:rofl:

Did you say "I KNOW THAT DOG!"??



> Her picture is even all the way here in FL. I immediately said something to Will and he thought I was crazy, even Duke was looking at me weird..... but anyway, I thought you'd like seeing this!


Aw, that's so great, I am proud of my girl


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Did you say "I KNOW THAT DOG!"??
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes.... yes I did! 

And you should be! I would be ecstatic if someone used my dogs pictures all over the US! (I would be even if it was just ONE place!)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What I find most awesome/amusing is that she's such a diva-dog. She is "the Princess" around our place - so ya. I'll have to bring her to look at her picture in person and maybe sign a pawtograph or two 

LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> What I find most awesome/amusing is that she's such a diva-dog. She is "the Princess" around our place - so ya. I'll have to bring her to look at her picture in person and maybe sign a pawtograph or two
> 
> LOL


LOL! Fits her well then! 

Mine are famous for their silly faces... I don't know if I could ever get anyone a serious picture of them! lol! They are so weird! 

Now... my Golden on the other hand, was one heck of a Diva! She loved the camera and loved to prance around when I took it out! She KNEW she was beautiful and that all the attention was on her! Peaches always loved being the 'model' for everyone! Lol, She was so funny... :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw I love your Golden, she was so beautiful 

Libby is the exact same way. You should see her when we brush the fur around her neck, her "ruff"? Oh man. She just sits with her head tilted back like she's being preened!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

What a great looking celebrity! Congratulations!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

another star is born.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone should play "Where's Libby" at their local petsmarts


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Aw I love your Golden, she was so beautiful
> 
> Libby is the exact same way. You should see her when we brush the fur around her neck, her "ruff"? Oh man. She just sits with her head tilted back like she's being preened!


LOL! Cute! I love when dogs know how beautiful they are and prance around! 

And thank you! She was an awesome dog! First dog I trained and raised myself. She was my Christmas gift (that I begged for for 3 years!) back in 97'. My grandma used to breed Akitas and she showed them... so she knew a lot about dogs and talk me everything I know! She helped me raise Peaches. She was from a sporting line and was a HUGE pain in my rear (think= Marley and Me type dog!), but she was an absolutely perfect dog! Lots of drive, fast, and extremely agile! She was my baby. I still have her collar, I like having it next to me when I am upset, makes me feel close to her.:wub:


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Look what I found today! I went in to get the kids some food, and saw this!

it must be corporate wide because I'm in Massachusetts!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chance&Reno said:


> Look what I found today! I went in to get the kids some food, and saw this!
> 
> it must be corporate wide because I'm in Massachusetts!



So cool! I need to get to the other one near us and bring Libby so she can check it out herself 



> She helped me raise Peaches. She was from a sporting line and was a HUGE pain in my rear (think= Marley and Me type dog!), but she was an absolutely perfect dog! Lots of drive, fast, and extremely agile! She was my baby. I still have her collar, I like having it next to me when I am upset, makes me feel close to her.


That's so great. My first dog was a Springer and I trained her also myself. Life was easier back then before kids and half a dozen other dogs!

I wish I had something of Pepper, but nothing really. I used to have her choke chain (yeah I didn't know better back then) with a dog tag on it but I haven't seen it for a few years - we've moved too much and I think I lost it


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> That's so great. My first dog was a Springer and I trained her also myself. Life was easier back then before kids and half a dozen other dogs!
> 
> I wish I had something of Pepper, but nothing really. I used to have her choke chain (yeah I didn't know better back then) with a dog tag on it but I haven't seen it for a few years - we've moved too much and I think I lost it


Oh I agree. I had the energy to keep up back then too! lol! Now, my two can run laps around me. I come home after a jog ready to pass out on the couch and they come in with the "zoomies" :crazy:.... Back then it seemed so much easier to get my dogs drained of their energy! Life was much easier those days. 

I have all Peaches' collars and leashes from when she was a puppy to her last days. I still have her AKC papers and pedigree, "puppy kit" from the breeder and the one from her first vet visit, and even the red bow that was hooked on her collar when I first saw her on 12/24/1997. I can't give those things up, they mean way too much to me and when they are moved around they are treated like gold. Her last collar stays next to the bed. :wub:


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

OK. Now I'm going to be looking for Libby her in Miami. I'll take a picture when I find her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Angelina03 said:


> OK. Now I'm going to be looking for Libby her in Miami. I'll take a picture when I find her.


Yay, I can't wait 




> I have all Peaches' collars and leashes from when she was a puppy to her last days. I still have her AKC papers and pedigree, "puppy kit" from the breeder and the one from her first vet visit, and even the red bow that was hooked on her collar when I first saw her on 12/24/1997. I can't give those things up, they mean way too much to me and when they are moved around they are treated like gold. Her last collar stays next to the bed.


That's so special...I was moving back to Alaska when I had to put my blind, deaf and senile 13yr. old Pepper girl to sleep so wasn't able to bring much anyway 

Dog profile for In Memory of Pepper, a female English Springer Spaniel Peppers dogster page


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> That's so special...I was moving back to Alaska when I had to put my blind, deaf and senile 13yr. old Pepper girl to sleep so wasn't able to bring much anyway
> 
> Dog profile for In Memory of Pepper, a female English Springer Spaniel Peppers dogster page


Awww... she was beautiful! Lovely expression! Sounds like she was a wonderful dog! There's always that one special dog that wonders into our lives! It's amazing how much they really impact our lives!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Awww... she was beautiful! Lovely expression! Sounds like she was a wonderful dog! There's always that one special dog that wonders into our lives! It's amazing how much they really impact our lives!


She really was an awesome dog - people were amazed at her because I'd tell her "get your dish" or "get your ball" and she knew what I meant LOL

Pepper was with me through a traumatic move from Oregon to Alaska as a senior in HS, graduation, moving out and getting married, my first child, and then only left me due to her age and health when I moved back to Alaska. 

Libby is similar - one of those "great dogs" but different, too. I'd never voluntarily own another Springer (tennis ball OBSESSED!)


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> She really was an awesome dog - people were amazed at her because I'd tell her "get your dish" or "get your ball" and she knew what I meant LOL
> 
> Pepper was with me through a traumatic move from Oregon to Alaska as a senior in HS, graduation, moving out and getting married, my first child, and then only left me due to her age and health when I moved back to Alaska.
> 
> Libby is similar - one of those "great dogs" but different, too. I'd never voluntarily own another Springer (*tennis ball OBSESSED*!)


LOL. Makes me wonder if Rocco is part Springer....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> She really was an awesome dog - people were amazed at her because I'd tell her "get your dish" or "get your ball" and she knew what I meant LOL
> 
> Pepper was with me through a traumatic move from Oregon to Alaska as a senior in HS, graduation, moving out and getting married, my first child, and then only left me due to her age and health when I moved back to Alaska.
> 
> Libby is similar - one of those "great dogs" but different, too. I'd never voluntarily own another Springer (tennis ball OBSESSED!)


My golden was tennis ball obsessed! She was the perfect golden retriever! Very sporty! If you had a tennis ball (or any toy or treat) she wouldn't take her eyes off you.. very very focused dog! Made her easy to train, but difficult to work with at times. Stubborn, hyper, and high drive! Which is exactly what her breeder expected from her litter. She was a great dog! Wish I was older when I had her though... she would have excelled in so many different sports. What I would do to have a GSD of that quality/level.... I was lucky to have her!

She also helped me through a lot. Growing up, middle and high school, part of college, my parents divorce, all my family moving out of state, my first relationship, and lots of other things. She was my best friend through it all. It's a special bond! No dog has ever connected to me in that way again. She knew me so well.. exactly what my mood was and what to do to make it better. I loved that dog! Still miss her every single day...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

TrickyShepherd said:


> She also helped me through a lot. Growing up, middle and high school, part of college, my parents divorce, all my family moving out of state, my first relationship, and lots of other things. She was my best friend through it all. It's a special bond! No dog has ever connected to me in that way again. She knew me so well.. exactly what my mood was and what to do to make it better. I loved that dog! Still miss her every single day...


Isn't it so neat to have a dog like this? Libby sometimes gets under-appreciated because I take her devotion for granted at times. 
When she was a lot younger she would not listen to anyone but me. My husband used to go to call the dogs inside and he'd holler at me, "Will you come get your dog in??" She really had no use for him except if he was going to feed her! But the moment I'd call her, boom, she was right there. 
Nowadays - she looks forward to all her family members being home and is happy when he arrives home. 
The other morning I noticed something she does almost every day it seems, when my 17yr. old went to get on the bus, she sat by the window and watched until the bus came, and only laid down after my daughter was on it and headed down the road. I thought it was so sweet of her - to "keep an eye on" my daughter :wub:




> LOL. Makes me wonder if Rocco is part Springer....





TrickyShepherd said:


> My golden was tennis ball obsessed! She was the perfect golden retriever! Very sporty! If you had a tennis ball (or any toy or treat) she wouldn't take her eyes off you.. very very focused dog! Made her easy to train, but difficult to work with at times. Stubborn, hyper, and high drive! Which is exactly what her breeder expected from her litter. She was a great dog! Wish I was older when I had her though... she would have excelled in so many different sports. What I would do to have a GSD of that quality/level.... I was lucky to have her!


 My son's Dachshund, Conan, is like this - we'll sit down to watch a movie and he sees it as some sort of smorgasbord of tennis-ball throwers! Argh! :laugh:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Isn't it so neat to have a dog like this? Libby sometimes gets under-appreciated because I take her devotion for granted at times.
> When she was a lot younger she would not listen to anyone but me. My husband used to go to call the dogs inside and he'd holler at me, "Will you come get your dog in??" She really had no use for him except if he was going to feed her! But the moment I'd call her, boom, she was right there.
> Nowadays - she looks forward to all her family members being home and is happy when he arrives home.
> The other morning I noticed something she does almost every day it seems, when my 17yr. old went to get on the bus, she sat by the window and watched until the bus came, and only laid down after my daughter was on it and headed down the road. I thought it was so sweet of her - to "keep an eye on" my daughter :wub:
> ...



It is awesome, and I am super lucky to have had that type of dog in my life! And it's funny you say about the "not listening to come in". Peaches would NOT listen to anyone else but me! When I lived at home, my mom would yell at me at 5 in the morning that my D*** dog wouldn't get in the house. LOL! I would get just about to the door and say "Peaches... Get your butt back in here now!".... she would FLY back into the house! She was horrible on the leash for anyone else.... me.. perfect heel. It drove everyone crazy. However, she touched so many peoples lives that when she passed away.... my family was there, our close family friends (her second home pretty much) were there, and even our vet was upset. He was our vet since before her. He sent us a card with a mold of her paw print with it. She was loved by many, and we ALL still miss her every single day! Just an all around perfect dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That is very special 
It's so amazing how these dogs literally become our family! 



> She was loved by many, and we ALL still miss her every single day! Just an all around perfect dog.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers and I found Libby in Orange County, CA!  
(The guy at PetSmart thought I was crazy for taking a picture, but I thought you'd like to see!)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yay! She's making the rounds!

Libby's sick today. Her ear is inflamed - 1st time in 10yrs., and her rear end (mentioned this in another thread) is inflamed. 
Guy thought maybe allergies. I'm like...WTH? In 10yrs, I can count maybe 3 x she's been sick. EVER.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> That is very special
> It's so amazing how these dogs literally become our family!


Yeah, she was! Very very much!

I was very lucky to have a dog like that and see what a wonderful bond formed over the years!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Yay! She's making the rounds!
> 
> Libby's sick today. Her ear is inflamed - 1st time in 10yrs., and her rear end (mentioned this in another thread) is inflamed.
> Guy thought maybe allergies. I'm like...WTH? In 10yrs, I can count maybe 3 x she's been sick. EVER.


On no! Hope she feels better soon!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh, the fame never ends. 
Libby's featured on Petsmart's Facebook page today! 

Wall Photos | Facebook










I should have her PAWtograph this


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So after I posted that, I realized what Libby seems to be - a Scotch Collie!
Here is, apparently, the founding sire of that breed (pic I found on the 'net)









Other than the white not extending up her forehead they could be twins 

http://www.oldtimefarmshepherd.org/current-collie-articles/mcduffies-otfs/richard-mcduffie/


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> So after I posted that, I realized what Libby seems to be - a Scotch Collie!
> Here is, apparently, the founding sire of that breed (pic I found on the 'net)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I saw this and now I know what my first dog was!!! We rescued our first dog, Pal and I always thought he was some sort of Border Collie mix, but he looks just like the dogs in your Scotch Collie link!
I wish I knew 10 years ago.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, now it all makes sense to me, why some guy at the expo YEARS ago (Libby's now 10yr. old) offered to buy her from me - basically a "blank check", was what he was offering!
He did seem disappointed she was spayed already...and the shelter director who I was there with, doing demos for kids on how to approach dogs safely, told this guy "You'll get that dog out of her cold, dead hands!!"
I :wub: my Wibbers...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so cool!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's a pretty neat legacy for a free puppy from the shelter


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG no wayyyyy! OMG no wayyy!!! Is this petsmart? petco? Is it nationwide? I'm going immediately to my nearest petco or petsmart to take a picture and keep it on record!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Petsmart! I need to see her in Chicago LOL


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Petsmart! I need to see her in Chicago LOL


Will post a picture for you when I go there  Petco is closer but I've a Petsmart gift card that needs to be used! Yay now I've a reason to go!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw cool


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I went to petsmart a couple days ago and forgot to take a picture of Libby. I'm sorry :c I remembered at the time but I lost my petsmart gift card and became so frenzied I forgot :c


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You got your own little celebrity there!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> I went to petsmart a couple days ago and forgot to take a picture of Libby. I'm sorry :c I remembered at the time but I lost my petsmart gift card and became so frenzied I forgot :c


Oh no!! Did you find it again?
Did you see her pic over the leashes?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> You got your own little celebrity there!


It's so weird. It hasn't gone to her head at _all._


----------



## Goddess Athena (Nov 11, 2012)

Very awesome, indeed!! Beautiful!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you...she's been a wonderful dog


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I was buying Zoey a new collar for xmas, I looked up and this is what I saw 
[I] *** Image removed by ADMIN, way oversized! **** [/I]/IMG]

I said to myself, wait a minute, I know that dog!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw she's in Boston!
So cool!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! I'm going to have to pay attention when I go to Petsmart! Hopefully her pic is in the store here, too.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's been in every store I've been in


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm going to have to pay attention to my local petsmart to !!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

AND post a pic. LOL


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I saw it when I went to Petsmart a little bit ago!! How very cool!!! 

I would be totally stoked if I had a dog that was all over the country in a chain pet store! We took a pic, but are having problems getting it from the phone to email right now. I'll post the pic when I can get it! Really happy for you!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw thank you- she's the bomb, she truly is.

Here's a pic of her poster, and my husband holding a less-than-thrilled Libby up near it.
She doesn't usually get picked up so she was like..."what the...??"










Ms. Thang 









Normally both ears are semi-prick but she had one up as her head was tilted back awaiting a "cookie" from the vet clinic!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's an awesome pic of her with her poster! She's a very pretty girl!!  I told my wife and daughter, and showed them the poster when we were there. She deserves all the spoiling she can get!


----------

